# Is this a Lot of Us ?



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw this thought it was cute and so describes a lot of us.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

YEP !!!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Ha ha this is great....EXACTLY LIKE ME!!!!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Ha ha this is great....EXACTLY LIKE ME!!!!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I'm the odd one here, I collect patterns and then buy the yarn for a particular pattern that really intrigues me, usually a stitch technique I haven't tried. Right now I'm finding patterns with short rows, will be looking for yarn soon!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I came home earlier today with 11 skeins of yarn. I'm wanting to knit a ripple/chevron afghan.


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Uhmmm, yes! LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Where do these nefarious card makers come from :-o :shock: :!: :evil: :twisted: 

There are no people like that here :roll: :wink: :?   :lol:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:-D :-D :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet it is probably MOST of us! LOL - at least we are not alone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

No, I don't think this is a lot of us.....I think it is ALL OF US :roll: :lol: :-D    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Long may we continue!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's me.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That's very cute!

I have 16 skeins of LanaGatto bonbon yarn in the car right now. I just couldn't resist ordering it. Got it all for $24.66 INCLUDING $13.78 in shipping costs. It's 56% wool and feels good but at that price I had to buy it. DH doesn't care if I have 2 tons of yarn, so why do I wait until he is gone to bring it in???


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

We are a truthful bunch!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I guess I'm the odd one here, I collect patterns and then buy the yarn for a particular pattern that really intrigues me, usually a stitch technique I haven't tried. Right now I'm finding patterns with short rows, will be looking for yarn soon!


Very smart :thumbup: I wish I could think like you do. My stash overflows.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I will admit that I cleaned out my Middle room of old books and some junk, so I could put some yarn that I ordered off of Knit Picks will have a place when it comes.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh How true. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My hubby must be a strange one. He drives me to the yarn shops, loads my purchases in the trunk and helps me find places to put it when we get home.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

For sure.....that would be me


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not looking for new spaces, yet!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

My late husband was an enabler, I would buy more yarn when he was with me. Years ago the Avon lady told me I was the only customer she visited in the evening because she liked to come when my husband was home because he always encouraged me to buy more.    He has been gone 16 years and I still miss him terribly but I have learned to become a yarn addict right here on KP. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> My hubby must be a strange one. He drives me to the yarn shops, loads my purchases in the trunk and helps me find places to put it when we get home.


Ditto!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep, sad but true. I am, however, making a special effort to knit from my stash. We'll see how long that resolution holds. :lol:


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a van--no place to hide things in there!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Most definitely me, I have my wool delivered to my work and bring it home a bit at a time. In my defence, we live on a busy road with a school close by, there is nobody home during the day and it's safer to have it delivered to work, DH knows I'm a shopaholic and helps me carry it home so I'm not sneaking it in


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

That is definitely me!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

That's me! In the past I didn't understand those who felt they had to hide their yarn purchases. Since I work(ed) everyday I should be able to buy what I want. Now I'm a little embarrassed bringing in more yarn. Only another crafter would understand why I had to buy it.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
Nope. My husband doesn't care.  
I *do*, however, search for places to put yarn that won't look messy. I have so far mostly failed. But, that's not a "must hide it", that's an aesthetics thing... and a desire to not look like a lousy housekeeper.


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

:lol: That would be me! :thumbup:


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely me!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Foiled again!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my God, I have been there and done that!!


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Tooooo funny- I received a package of yarn yesterday and
have it hidden in the family room. I'm lucky, my DH really wouldn't care (much), but don't want to hear him give me
a bad time (again) HA HA

Enjoy


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got a few months before I have to do this.....and hopefully son will find a job in a lab in North Wales and I won't have to


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope. Hubby helps pick out color and texture. I made him a "trial" pair of Amy's Village Socks. He liked them and asked if I would make him a "real" pair (wool). He evens helps me order, buys me "better tools", storage bins, and gave me the bigger bedroom for my stuff. One of his hobbies is photography so he take pictures of my projects and shows the guys at work. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hiding place....no we're looking for storage place...that can only be found when no one is looking....


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I like that


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my, someone has been watching me...........


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I resemble that poster.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Just bought myself about 6 skeins this week so far...yup this is so like me too!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Not me , I live alone. Sometimes that's a good thing


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> I resemble that poster.


As do I...seems I can't go to a store without at least looking and I have so much in storage now....


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

My husband doesn't mind the yarn, but he wants to know when I'm going to use all the fat I'm storing for making soap.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I always laugh at things like this. So true for a lot of us.

I'm lucky, Himself doesn't care. All he says is, "Be sure you can afford it." *g*


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Some times I come home with yarn that I just couldn't resist but I don't normally hide it. However, my husband doesn't want to know about my stashes. He built me shelves once floor to ceiling and I immediately filled them (with fabric). He was very surprised. I just had everything tucked away and he had no idea that I had that much.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

YES


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I no longer try to hide my yarn addiction. I came clean a couple of years ago and I proudly stand up and say I am a yarn addict along with wrapping paper, ribbon, beads and the lists goes on. My husband is aware I buy yarn on a routine basis. He just has no idea how much money there is in those tubs - that's a good thing. I tell him they are projects waiting to happen. He says I have more yarn than I could knit in 3 life times - he may be right!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

So true. But I always ask myself "why" do we feel so guilty about our purchases???


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

You betcha!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Nope. Hubby helps pick out color and texture. I made him a "trial" pair of Amy's Village Socks. He liked them and asked if I would make him a "real" pair (wool). He evens helps me order, buys me "better tools", storage bins, and gave me the bigger bedroom for my stuff. One of his hobbies is photography so he take pictures of my projects and shows the guys at work. Absolutely incredible!


And rare!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Haha, my family had long ago given up on me and my yarn habits... *eyerolling*


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Those of us who live alone don't need to hide it.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope! Some of the pluses of living alone, no one to hide it from


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

castingstitches said:


> Some times I come home with yarn that I just couldn't resist but I don't normally hide it. However, my husband doesn't want to know about my stashes. He built me shelves once floor to ceiling and I immediately filled them (with fabric). He was very surprised. I just had everything tucked away and he had no idea that I had that much.


My husband had the garage converted into a "work room" for me. Now, I ask you. "What could I use for insulation?" :wink: :wink: The "insulation" is now almost complete so if I want to knit any of said "insulation" in the near future I guess I'd better invest in more "insulation". Do you agree? :wink: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Count me in......nothing like a room full of yarn.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

chuckle! Were you peeking yesterday?


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh oh! Just bought yarn out of Canada for a sweater and headed for my local yarn store after lunch. Bad bad girl but only have to answer to myself.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

not so much me but I know someone that may be like that.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

well, sort of....... i put the yarn in the backseat and carefully make sure it's buckled in and there aren't things that could fall/spill on it..........THEN I sneak it into the house


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Shhhhh....that's me


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL Yep :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes Yes and Yes again !


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

My DH doesn't object, either, but he's been known to smile and shake his head when I come home with more yarn. I find I get a little defensive when I come in with more yarn so I wait until he's not around so I don't have to see him shake his head.

I do some knitting to sell so that helps me to justify yarn purchases and of course whatever I make goes back into more yarn purchases, so there's that.

All in all, I believe that my DH is all for anything that makes me happy. A knitter's gotta do what a knitter's gotta do!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope! If I buy yarn, I take it upstairs to be with the rest of my stash. The Big Guy just shakes his head and goes downstairs to play with his trains. There is a LOT of stuff that goes with trains they HAVE TO HAVE..........


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Went to the yarn shop yesterday, just to look......Came out with a bag full....


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

no!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes, yes again. It is always a big dilemma where to hide the yarn.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is me!


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh so like me! :lol:


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

How to stash the stash.

Take a large, clean (new)garbage can (can be any size), have a circle of wood cut about 6" larger than the top opening, and make a tablecloth that would cover you new table to the floor. Stash holder and side table!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

How is it that you know me so well? Have we met? I'm always sneaking yarn in the house. My husband came home one day last week and caught me, though.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have one tote when that is full that is it till I use that yarn up . I do lap robes for charity . Some yarn is donated tome also from those cleaning out homes last batch was some wool yarn dont use that but could make mittens out of it only because o knitting paradise do I know the way to check if wool or acrylic yarns also . Have a Granddaughter who knits socks so sent that on to her now when I get wool


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have one tote when that is full that is it till I use that yarn up . I do lap robes for charity . Some yarn is donated tome also from those cleaning out homes last batch was some wool yarn dont use that but could make mittens out of it only because o knitting paradise do I know the way to check if wool or acrylic yarns also . Have a Granddaughter who knits socks so sent that on to her now when I get wool


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

It's a sickness, isn't it? At least it's not terminal!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, that is 'US'. Hide it under the matress. LOL


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Crzywymyn said:


> How to stash the stash.
> 
> Take a large, clean (new)garbage can (can be any size), have a circle of wood cut about 6" larger than the top opening, and make a tablecloth that would cover you new table to the floor. Stash holder and side table!


You are a clever lady!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't have anyone to answer to,so can't identify. Years ago I worked in women's dress shop. I had a customer who must havebeen eighty years old. When she came in to shop she always bought several things at a time. I would help her get her bags to her car. She always pulled up the lining of her trunk and covered up the bags so her husband could not see. Then after he was asleep she would go and get the things and sneak into the house.I thought it strange for someone married for so long.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

So true :lol:


----------



## Musemom (Nov 6, 2013)

What's worse is I have no one to hide it from but me, but I still feel guilty buying more yarn. I live in a small town in Nebraska so either buy my yard online or when I visit my daughter in Denver. When we moved four years ago I had tubs of yarn labeled 'old yarn' and 'new yarn'. My daughters friends asked what the difference was. I just didn't want to admit that some of the 'old yarn' had made a move to Alaska with me in 1974 in seabags tied on top of the car and then came back to the states when I came home a couple of years later. BAD ME!


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

We have 2 kittens and I have to hide my yarn from them. I had a skein of yarn on the top shelf of a bookcase (about 5 feet off the floor). I was standing in the livingroom when Tux came around the corner carrying a skein of yarn almost bigger than he was. He looked so proud of himself.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

How cute is that?????


----------



## madmac (Dec 9, 2013)

How funny we all are about our yarn stash! How many times have I said I'm just going to look? Who am I trying to fool? Not my husband, he knows I can't just look. And the guilt! He doesn't make me feel guilty, I do. Why? When I take bags of yarn in, I just say, "Look what I got on sale AND with a coupon". And, then, what do I do to stop the guilt and worry (totally self imposed) - I knit. ha ha


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

no


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Loistec said:


> I guess I'm the odd one here, I collect patterns and then buy the yarn for a particular pattern that really intrigues me, usually a stitch technique I haven't tried. Right now I'm finding patterns with short rows, will be looking for yarn soon!


Me too, I never buy wool unless I have a pattern. It's no problem to pop into a wool shop any time I want so why not just let them store it!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't hide my yarn. It's in transparent tubs in my sewing room, in full view for anyone who wants to see. I don't buy extravagantly, and when I get something I spend my own money. I make things for him and the rest of the family, so he has no need to complain.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Not anymore, I live alone!


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Love it Brilliant that's what I do have a decorative one in the hallway and put my wool in it!! but husband does not know He,he :lol:


----------



## MsAries (Oct 23, 2012)

It's so true. Hate to admit it but love it just the same!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm just looking for storage space. I can't possibly hide all this yarn! :lol:


----------



## MsAries (Oct 23, 2012)

When there is a will there is a way. Try using the storage bags that you can take the air out of!!!! It works for me!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like you have been watching me LOL


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely! I plan yarn deliveries for when DH is away on business!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

MsAries said:


> When there is a will there is a way. Try using the storage bags that you can take the air out of!!!! It works for me!


Doesn't that stretch the yarn? 
Originally from Suffolk County


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

My daughter and I went to FOUR yarn stores last Saturday. Now we both need more yarn storage!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a saying, that I am not allowed in any kind of Fabric , wool or Craft store without Adult Supervision LOL
Hubby doesn't count cause he finds things I might like


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

sand334 said:


> I saw this thought it was cute and so describes a lot of us.


Sure sounds like most of us!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Crzywymyn said:


> How to stash the stash.
> 
> Take a large, clean (new)garbage can (can be any size), have a circle of wood cut about 6" larger than the top opening, and make a tablecloth that would cover you new table to the floor. Stash holder and side table!


Very clever!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm...


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Sure does. Been up to that for many a year.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

well I don't have to hide my yarn..but I took inventory today and I definately need to quit buying...3 dressers full.and 7 bins full...got 3 projects on the needle will finish 2 of then tomorrow...


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

You know me so well... I don't have to hide it, but the looks I get from DH when I don't is tough... He'll look at it, shake his head, and walk into another room. But since I'm trying to get a more permanent job, I've laid off getting more for my stash for a while. But I did go to a Quilt and sewing fair and bought some fabric, a pattern and a basket. I LOVE THE BASKET!!


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

oooh yesss!!!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Great minds think alike. :lol: :lol:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

yep! been there done that and will likely do it again!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I came home with 500 g of wool to finish my log cabin blanket and I bought a new pattern and bought wool to make a doll. Shame on me for buying more wool, but I love it.

Card makers yes I am one of those too. I also do scrapbooking for an Australian company and I am the same with that as well.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh don't ask me about card making stuff, I just NEED almost Everything I see. I am having a sort out and a friend of mine thinks it's Christmas LOL


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am cleaning out my garage, I have gotton rid of all my wines to my son, bowling balls to my daughter for her children, my other son is taking his stuff from my garage and all my collections of recipes, books and odds and ends I am going to be having a garage sale. For the books I am trying to encourage my husband to come with me to the market to sell them.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Only part of my stash I am selling is acouple of knitting looms, the rest is going to my friend. She shares with her neice LOL


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol. True. But I'm trying to change my ways!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I'm lucky, My DH hasn't a clue as to what I just bought, and what I already had. Maybe he thinks they just sort of multiply while he's sleeping......LOL.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

DH act like he doesn't care that I buy yarn but every now and then I get "how much yarn do you have " or How many places do you keep yarn"? The key is what they don't now won't cause too many questions.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have to do this any more.


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT..


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

MrsBearstalker said:


> That's very cute!
> 
> I have 16 skeins of LanaGatto bonbon yarn in the car right now. I just couldn't resist ordering it. Got it all for $24.66 INCLUDING $13.78 in shipping costs. It's 56% wool and feels good but at that price I had to buy it. DH doesn't care if I have 2 tons of yarn, so why do I wait until he is gone to bring it in???


I think it's a female love of having a little secret!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Gurney said:


> I think it's a female love of having a little secret!


I totally agree! we aren't allowed many so take what you can get!!!!!!


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep that's me


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry, not me. When he is afraid to bring home another tool, I will be afraid to bring home more yarn!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> My hubby must be a strange one. He drives me to the yarn shops, loads my purchases in the trunk and helps me find places to put it when we get home.


Bless Him! There are not many of that kind of husband around. My husband will do the same thing for me. In fact, sometimes, when I am in doubt about a color for my project, he helps me choose it!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> My late husband was an enabler, I would buy more yarn when he was with me. Years ago the Avon lady told me I was the only customer she visited in the evening because she liked to come when my husband was home because he always encouraged me to buy more.    He has been gone 16 years and I still miss him terribly but I have learned to become a yarn addict right here on KP. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am so sorry to hear about your husband. If it is any consolation, he is in a happy world and not suffering. Maybe he is helping you with your knitting from heaven! He will always be in your heart.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Piano bench! Spare bathroom cabinet in the back. Sewing cabinet. Just saying.


----------

